# haunted mansion elevator intro



## SageMajor (Oct 3, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get an mp3 of the track at the begining of the haunted mansion in the elevator. Its the talking part.

Sage


----------



## SageMajor (Oct 3, 2006)

This page has most of the music but not the elevator.

http://www.grimghosts.com/secrets/SCsource.html


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's another page of sounds they have:

http://www.grimghosts.com/down/midi/midi.html


----------



## SageMajor (Oct 3, 2006)

*somthing like this*

I am looking for the talking part when you enter the elevator. Here is a video of it.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mrY8ebTyt5w


Does anyone know where I can get an mp3 or wav of this.

Sage


----------



## alabamudclay (Oct 8, 2006)

here it is:

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=5dd8ab1174d967c78034a7a403c936b5


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That is the Stretching Portrait room. Look for one of those sound files that says Stretching Portrait room, and it should be what you're looking for.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

http://theslaughteredlambpub.blogspot.com/

Check the post from Fri the 13th, they have the entire ride soundtrack


----------

